# Dentist says I need braces



## RichLews (Jun 2, 2021)

my dentist said I should get braces, but it costs too much for me, should I start collecting money from now or it's not a problem if I won't get braces?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

How old are you?


----------

